# Dianabol/Anavar stack



## Darren1466867925 (Jan 6, 2006)

Anyone used or have experiance of a D-var cycle(Dianabol/Anavar).

I have been told this is a good cycle for building lean mass ?

on a 8 week cycle

Nolva & Privion keeps down Gyno & water retention

25-30mgs Dianabol each day

40-50mgs Anavar each day

50mgs Privion each day

20mgs Nolva each day

1000mgs thistle milk each day

Use Clomid & Nolva for PCT

I have never heard of this one but some of the guys at the gym were talking about it.

Daz


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Whilst anavar is mild it is non the less 17aa. This cycle would be incredibly harsh on the liver. Its a definate no

If you must do oral only then substituting turinabol as a pose to the dbol would be your best bet.

8 weeks on dbol is a very poor idea.

Also I'd wait for the 15 replies that state just pin, use test, Oral only cycles suck and so on and so on. So I'm not going to reiterate any of this. Read the steroid sticky. Its part of my sig if you can't find it. This should guide you in the right direction.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

young gun said:


> Whilst anavar is mild it is non the less 17aa. This cycle would be incredibly harsh on the liver. Its a definate no
> 
> If you must do oral only then substituting turinabol as a pose to the dbol would be your best bet.
> 
> ...


...in addition to this, the only thing i can say is your friends don't know what the hell they are talking about and you shouldn't listen to a word they say...


----------



## Darren1466867925 (Jan 6, 2006)

i agree with you both....i wouldnt do this cycle.

I dont fancy hammering my liver on a oral cycle.

Its just that i had never heard this one before.

It was 2 of the usual meat head types in the gym discussing waht a good cycle they would like next.......i just listened to them.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Then yep thread finished and yeah I wholeheartedly agree with Jay's views on the guys at the gym


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

Meat head types are NOT to be trusted! I knew one guy, ok he had 22' arms, but also used dbol for months perhaps years on end. He only stopped when he started pissing blood, at which point his liver was more pickled than my beetroot in the fridge.


----------



## Caymen1466867925 (Dec 29, 2005)

if a novice were to look at this cycle on paper it would probabley make sense!, but in the real world its just not so im afraid.


----------



## Caymen1466867925 (Dec 29, 2005)

andy1981iron said:


> Meat head types are NOT to be trusted! I knew one guy, ok he had 22' arms, but also used dbol for months perhaps years on end. He only stopped when he started pissing blood.


yeah and if he new what he was doing andy he could have probabley got those 22" arms by using half the amount of AAS and been a damn site healthier to!.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

iv heard of this Dvar stack before. is apparenlyvery good at adding size and strength. but as the others have said it may be a little to harsh on the liver. you couls maybe do 4weeks dbol and 6 weeks var. 20mg ED dbol and 50mg var. i wouldnt though. test and var would be a much better idea if you want size, strength and muscle hardness.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

iv heard of this Dvar stack before. is apparenlyvery good at adding size and strength. but as the others have said it may be a little to harsh on the liver. you could maybe do 4weeks dbol and 6 weeks var. 20mg ED dbol and 50mg var. i wouldnt though. test and var would be a much better idea if you want size, strength and muscle hardness.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

iv heard of this Dvar stack before. is apparenlyvery good at adding size and strength. but as the others have said it may be a little to harsh on the liver. you could maybe do 4weeks dbol and 6 weeks var. 20mg ED dbol and 50mg var. i wouldnt though. test and var would be a much better idea if you want size, strength and muscle hardness.


----------



## nick500 (Dec 12, 2005)

3 posts...?


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

apologies - i must have got a bit trigger happy! :shock:


----------



## Andy1981iron (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm sure it wasn't delibirate another site bug it seems, I sometimes have that problem.


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

I agree that is a stupid cycle, not only for hepatoxicity reasons. Due to the low half life of orals, blood levels are way less stable - you want stable blood levels for stable gains.

Need I point out that as well as Dbol/Var being 17aa, Proviron is 1-Methylated, and Nolva is also mildly liver toxic?


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

On a side note though Raz I do think you are over cautious on the issue of hepatoxicity.

(Obviously I realize the more caution the better)


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

I agree with both your statements bro.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

anavar is very mild though - and if you were to decrease the dbol dosage you could incorporate both without too much risk. say 20mg dbol and 50mg anavar.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2006)

sitries said:


> anavar is very mild though - and if you were to decrease the dbol dosage you could incorporate both without too much risk. say 20mg dbol and 50mg anavar.


...you all know my opinion on orals anyway, so i'll skip that part...and im not sure the sides would be that much less, but the effectiveness of both compounds would be so greatly reduced at that amount that it wouldn't be worth it...


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

razg said:


> I agree with both your statements bro.


Yeah but whilst caution is the most important factor on the issue there is a tendnacy to treat people doing Dbol only cycles the same as the guy running M1t and Dbol for ten weeks with no pct. I think that coming from someone who disagree's with high protein diets for their potential health issues over caution is certainly an important point.


----------



## sitries (Feb 28, 2009)

a bit more onfo from another website -

Dianabol/Anavar, DIANAVAR, or "D-Var" is an incredible MASS, STRENGTH, and HARDNESS stack, that will knock your steroid socks off. Period.

25mgs of Dianabol will produce a DRASTIC increase in protein metabolism(increased muscle mass), and it will provide great strength and muscle pumps. Anavar will also produce INCREDIBLE strength, while at the same time making the muscles EXTREMELY HARD, DENSE and VASCULAR.

Combining a TESTOSTERONE DERIVATIVE with a DHT DERIVATIVE gives us the BEST OF BOTH WORLDS. We have the mass and strength-building effects of the TESTOSTERONE DERIVATIVE, while SIMULTANEOUSLY obtaining an INCREDIBLE hardness, density, and vascularity from the DHT DERIVATIVE. The end result is AMAZING strength, pumps, HARDNESS, and some VERY appreciable mass gains(15-20lbs LEAN MASS) in about 6-10 weeks. (All without side-effects)

"D-Var" can be used to BULK or to CUT. It is also VERY easy to recover from.

Dianabol/Anavar(D-Var) can be combined with any injectable, preferably a long-acting injectable such as Primobolan or Equipoise.

I have used D-Var with Primo, EQ, Masteron, and even testosterone propionate for BULKING. I have also stacked Dianabol with Turinabol. BOTH being testosterone derivatives, I felt that greater synergism is achieved with D-VAR. Most D-var combinations work well for BULKING or CUTTING.

Libido should not be an issue, but for those OLDER guys, throw in some Proviron at 50mgs ED.

Your D-Var protocol should ALWAYS be as follows:

25-30mgs DBOL/ 40-50mgs VAR *Total 17AA NEVER exceeds 80mgs*

**ALTERING THESE DOSAGES WILL ALTER THE PRECISE DRUG RATIOS AND RENDER THEM NOT ONLY USELESS BUT POTENTIALLY HEPATOXIC**

The Dianabol is the ANABOLIC(Muscle-building) component of the cycle. Most of Dianabols anabolic effects are via NON-Androgen receptor mediated mechanisms. Dianabol is also more toxic than Anavar on a mg for mg basis. For these reasons, The Dianabol dosage is ALWAYS maintained LOWER than the ANAVAR, or bloating and water retention will occurneutralizing the effect that Anavar has on the muscle density.

The Anavar is the ANDROGENIC component of the cycle. Although Oxandrolone is not highly androgenic and is even safe for women, it does however intensely MIMIC the action of highly androgenic steroids (Increased Strength, hardness, fat loss), perhaps because it binds so well to the Androgen Receptor.

BOTH compounds produce incredible STRENGTH and muscle PUMPSso BEWARE!


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Title: Anabolic steroid-induced hepatotoxicity: is it overstated?

Researchers: Dickerman RD, Pertusi RM, Zachariah NY, Dufour DR, McConathy WJ

The Department of Biomedical Science, University of North Texas Health Science Center, Fort Worth 76107-2699, USA.

Source: Clin J Sport Med 1999 Jan;9(1):34-9

Summary:

Subjects: The participants were bodybuilders taking self-directed regimens of anabolic steroids (n = 15) and bodybuilders not taking steroids (n = 10). Blood chemistry profiles from patients with viral hepatitis (n = 49) and exercising and non-exercising medical students (592) were used as controls.

Measurements: The focus of the blood chemistry profiles was on aspartate aminotransferase (AST), alanine aminotransferase (ALT), gamma-glutamyltranspeptidase (GGT), and creatine kinase (CK) levels. (All indicators of liver function.)

Results: In both groups of bodybuilders, CK, AST, and ALT were elevated, whereas GGT remained in the normal range. In contrast, patients with hepatitis had elevations of all three enzymes: ALT, AST, and GGT. Creatine kinase (CK) was elevated in all exercising groups. Patients with hepatitis were the only group in which a correlation was found between aminotransferases and GGT.

Discussion:

All in all this study was pretty straight forward. It set out to see if markers other than aminotransferase (AST) of liver function were correlated with steroid use in bodybuilders. In this study we saw the comparison of blood samples from steroid using bodybuilders, non-steroid using bodybuilders, med students, and patients with hepatitis. Several indicators of liver function were measured wich included aspartate aminotransferase (AST), alanine aminotransferase (ALT), gamma-glutamyltranspeptidase (GGT), and creatine kinase (CK) levels. Creatine kinase is a common blood marker of muscle damage and thus it was elevated in those subjects who exercised. The other markers have normal values as well in healthy subjects (see table 1). I include a table of normal ranges for these markers simply to give you some idea of what your particular blood test results mean if you should have them done while on a cycle. And yes, if you are lucky enough to have a doctor who is willing to monitor your health knowing you are using anabolics please have your blood work done before, during, and after your cycles.

Table 1.

Test

Reference Range (Conventional)

Reference Range (International)

Aspartate aminotransferase

NA

10-30 U/L

Alanine aminotransferase

NA

8-20 U/L

Gamma-glutamyltranspeptidase

NA

Male: 9-50 U/L

Female: 8-40 U/L

Creatine kinase

Fraction 2 (MB)<4-6% of total

Male: 38-174 U/L

Female: 26-140 U/L

Fraction of total: 0.04-0.06

Please dont misinterpret the reason for my inclusion of this study in Research Update. I am by no stretch of the imagination claiming that this study proves that 17-a-alkylated steroids are not hard on the liver. On the contrary, extremely high doses of 17-alkylated androgens taken for extended periods of time have been known to produce signs of hepatic adenomas, hepatocellular carcinomas, and hepatis-peliosis, all of which can be serious problems. The reason I felt this study warranted mention was that it showed that some researchers are working hard to delineate or clarify the true effects, and side effects, of anabolic steroid use in bodybuilders. In particular, R Dickerman and colleagues over at the Department of Biomedical Science, University of North Texas Health Science Center have recently done several studies investigating the effects of anabolic steroids on various aspects of physiology.

To summarize, the usual tests that have been relied on to declare hepatotoxicity from steroid use may be and are very likely to be, inadequate to justify such a claim when considering the type of subjects in this study. The lack of abnormality in gamma-glutamyltranspeptidase from bodybuilders using anabolics indicates that the elevated levels of the other markers may be misleading when it comes to true liver function and may be partly related to muscle damaged induced by resistance exercise. The authors of this study put it this way:

"Prior reports of anabolic steroid-induced hepatotoxicity based on elevated aminotransferase levels may have been overstated, because no exercising subjects, including steroid users, demonstrated hepatic dysfunction based on GGT levels. Such reports may have misled the medical community to emphasize steroid-induced hepatotoxicity when interpreting elevated aminotransferase levels and disregard muscle damage. For these reasons, when evaluating hepatic function in cases of anabolic steroid therapy or abuse, CK and GGT levels should be considered in addition to ALT and AST levels as essential elements of the assessment."

This is not a statement giving the green light to bodybuilders who are or who intend to use androgens. It is simply a logical and interesting conclusion based on this studys results. As usual, always educate yourself as to the risks involved with androgen use and take the necessary steps and precautions to minimize those risks if you plan on using them.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Just you know before anyone *cough cough raz cough cough* jumps on your ass


----------



## razg (Nov 23, 2004)

Good study, but there's no mention as to whether people were using 200mg of Anadrol or simply 10mg of Anavar.

I'm glad to see a study of this type actually using a positive control though.

I still think D-Var is stupid though.


----------



## Tom84 (Dec 12, 2005)

Yeah me too just wanted to wind you up mate


----------

